# Lesertest: Zwei Gehäuse von Cubitek



## PCGH_Stephan (10. Dezember 2010)

*Lesertest: Zwei Gehäuse von Cubitek*

*Testet und behaltet eines von zwei Cubitek-Gehäusen!*

*Cubitek Tattoo Pro CB-TA-P510:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Bilder und Informationen: Caseking.de)*

Cubitek Tattoo Fire CB-TA-F510:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Bilder und Informationen: Caseking.de)

Ihr wolltet immer schon einmal Hardware-Redakteur sein? PC Games Hardware gibt Euch in Zusammenarbeit mit *Caseking *die  Chance dazu: Je ein PCGH-Leser hat die Gelegenheit, die Gehäuse Tattoo Pro CB-TA-P510 und Tattoo Fire CB-TA-F510 von Cubitek zu  testen. Nachdem Ihr einen ausführlichen Testbericht im  PCGH-Extreme-Forum veröffentlicht habt, dürft Ihr die Hardware behalten.

Ihr kennt Euch gut mit Gehäusen aus, schreibt gern und möchtet einen  Test eines Cubitek-Midi-Towers verfassen? Dann bewerbt Euch in diesem  Thread des PCGH-Extreme-Forums - schreibt einfach, was genau Ihr  ausprobieren möchtet und warum Ihr Euch besonders gut als Lesertester  eignet. Erfahrungen mit Gehäusen und mehrere Gehäuse zum  Testen sind natürlich von Vorteil, außerdem solltet Ihr eine Kamera  bedienen und gut lesbare Texte verfassen können. Wer noch kein Mitglied  im PCGH-Extreme-Forum ist, muss sich zunächst (kostenlos) registrieren.

*Hier die Bedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum  schreiben - falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor,  euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben und die Hardware dort selbstständig einbauen können
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts und endet  voraussichtlich am 30.01.2011. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der  vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden.
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen

*Die Bewerbungsphase läuft eine Woche lang, also bis Montag, dem 20.12., um 10 Uhr.*
*Wir freuen uns auf Eure Bewerbungen und wünschen viel Erfolg!*


----------



## Michisauer (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Gehäuse von Cubitek*

Da ich auf der Suche nach einem außergewöhnlichen Gehäuse bin, in das meine momentane Hardware umziehen und neue Hardware verbaut werden kann würde ich mich aufgrund der Farbgebung speziell für das "Fire" interessieren. 
Der rote Innenraum ist einfach außergewöhnlich.

Zwei Dinge sind für mich bei einem guten Gehäuse entscheidend:
1. muss es im Betrieb gute Temperaturen der CPU und GPU gewährleisten
2. muss es auch dann noch leise sein

Zudem ist natürlich die Qualität der Verarbeitung und die Möglichkeit zum "werkzeugarmen" Einbau wichtig.

Genau deshalb würde ich gerne eins der beiden Gehäuse, vorzugsweise das Tattoo Fire testen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Michael


----------



## m1ch1 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Gehäuse von Cubitek*

Hi 
ich würde mich freuen wenn ich den Lesertest durchführen dürfte.
Bei meinem Test würde ich speziell auf die LAutstärke, das kühlverhalten (im vergleich zu einem HAF 922) und die verlässlichkeit des werkzeuglosen einbaus, vorallem der Zusatzkarten, eingehen, um ein gutes gesamtbild abgeben zu können. Auch die verarbeitungsqualität udn passgenauigkeit der teile würde ich nicht unter den tisch fallen lassen.
Für Fotos würde eine Panasonic TZ-10 sorgen.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen M1ch1


----------



## ThoKra87 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Gehäuse von Cubitek*

Hallo,

ich interessiere mich für diesen Test, da ich für meinen alten Rechner ein P4 mit P4P800E-Deluxe Mobo ein neues Gehäuse suche. Des weiteren kann ich das Gehäuse auch mit einem Q6700 auf P5Q-VM testen. Zum Vergleich kann ich ein Blockbuster Storm, ein Sharkoon Rebel 9 Pro und das alte Gehäuse meines Rechners heranziehen. Ich habe bereits mehrere Gehäuse besessen und kenne mich mit ihnen aus.

MfG Thomas


----------



## Billy.Mc John (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Gehäuse von Cubitek*

Da bei mir zurzeit ein System ohne Gehäuse dasteht und dieses dringend ein Zuhause sucht, bin ich sehr interessiert am *Cubitek Tattoo Pro CB-TA-P510.
*Ich besitze diverse Grafikkarten und CPU Kühler und kann somit genau testen was reinpasst, und was nicht. 
Desweiteren bin ich leidenschaftlicher OC´ler und würde mir einen genauen Eindruck über die Temperaturen @ Stock und OC (Graka und CPU) machen und diese Ergebnisse natürlich mit im Testbericht posten.
Ich habe schon einiges an Gehäusen besessen und weiß wo man Mackel findet und wo die Hersteller gerne mal sparen, hier müsst ihr euch keine Sorgen machen, ich finde Alles 
Natürlich besitze ich eine hochwertige Digitalkamera die auch schöne Makro Shots ermöglicht  Um die Bildenthusiasten kümmere ich mich also mit aller sorfallt 
Das wars erstmal von mir, hoffe natürlich ich bin der Auserwählte 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Billy.Mc John


----------



## GxGamer (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Gehäuse von Cubitek*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Ihr kennt Euch gut mit Gehäusen aus, schreibt gern und möchtet einen  Test eines Cubitek-Midi-Towers verfassen? Dann bewerbt Euch in diesem  Thread des PCGH-Extreme-Forums - schreibt einfach, was genau Ihr  ausprobieren möchtet und warum Ihr Euch besonders gut als Lesertester  eignet. Erfahrungen mit Gehäusen und mehrere Gehäuse zum  Testen sind natürlich von Vorteil, außerdem solltet Ihr eine Kamera  bedienen und gut lesbare Texte verfassen können. Wer noch kein Mitglied  im PCGH-Extreme-Forum ist, muss sich zunächst (kostenlos) registrieren.



Wie ich hier schon schrieb:
Den möchte ich gerne mal ausprobieren 

Was ich gerne testen möchte?
Ich möchte schauen wie einfach oder schwer sich die Hardware einbauen lässt, mir ist bereits auf den Bildern die Öffnung zum leichteren Einbau von Prozessorkühlern aufgefallen. Ein entsprechend großes Full-ATX Mainboard ist vorhanden (ASUS M4A78-E). Auch ob es Unterschiede bei den Temperaturen im Vergleich zu meinem Coolermaster Elite 335 gibt möchte ich messen. Den Prozessorkühler möchte ich im eingebauten Zustand wechseln, um zu schauen ob sich dies im eingebauten Zustand bewerkstelligen lässt oder ein Ausbau des Mainboards doch nötig wird.

Edit: Ich bin mal wieder schön doof... Ihr vergebt ja die Modelle mit Fenster, an denen ja gar keine Lüfteröffnungen dran sind 
Also kann ich da auch nix abkleben um einen Temperaturunterschied zu messen. Habe mich da verguckt. Entschuldigung dafür.

Auch der Lieferumfang wird genau von mir unter die Lupe genommen.
Die Montage sämtlicher Komponenten sollte möglich sein, ohne das ich bereits vorhandenes Zubehör benutzen muss. Damit meine ich Schrauben, Abstandshalter, Schnellverschlüsse usw. Werkzeug für die Montage ist natürlich vorhanden.

Natürlich schaue ich mir auch die Verarbeitung genau an. Es sollten alle Kanten gefaltet sein und auch die Lackierung wird auf ihre Qualität überprüft (Kratzer, ungleiche Stellen, abgeplatzte Stellen). Die Schnellverschlüsse für die Laufwerke müssen auch einige Montagen über sich ergehen lassen. Natürlich montiere ich die 3,5" und 5,25"-Laufwerke in jedem Schacht, um zu sehen ob sie sich in jedem Schacht problemlos einbauen lassen. Auch eine "Vollbestückung" ist möglich und wird natürlich getestet und in der Temperaturtabelle mit aufgeführt.

Warum ich mich als Tester eigne?
Ich persönlich empfinde meine Schreibe als sauber und ordentlich, zumindest aber als fehlerfrei 
Ich kann mit meiner kleinen Kompaktkamera (und der Bildnachbearbeitung *hust*) teils sehr schöne Bilder zaubern. Inzwischen kenne ich mich auch mit den Bilderfunktionen des Forums recht gut aus (Danke an dieser Stelle an Klutten, für das How-to), so das ich einen übersichtlichen und attraktiven Test schreiben kann, ohne ihn künstlich in die Länge zu ziehen.
Ich habe Erfahrung mit Gehäusen, da ich schon seit Jahren meine PCs selbst zusammenbaue und auch schon in Werkstätten PCs montiert und überprüft habe.

Ich freue mich wenn ich für diesen Test ausgewählt werde.

Grüße
GxGamer


----------



## Herb_G (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Gehäuse von Cubitek*

Ich bewerbe mich für den Test.
Ich habe allein in den letzen 3 Monaten 5 Systeme für Familie und Bekannte aufgesetzt.
Gehäuse waren jeweils das Obsidian 600, eine Raven 01, ein Raven 02, Ein qualititav ganz ordentliches No-Name Gehäuse und ein Umbau eines alten HP-Fertigpakets. Ich könnte einiges zum Faktor Benutzerfreundlichkeit herausfinden.

Mein Testsystem wäre ein 
-Asus P5Q Deluxe board
-Corsair HX750W
-Kühler: Thermalright Venomous X oder ein Zalman CNPS Cu 9700
-1 SSD Festplatte 
-3 3,5" Festplatten + jeweils Silentmaxx HD-Silencer Rev B
-Radeon 5870@ Prolimatech MK13 + 3 Noctua NF S12B ULN

um mal die Platzfresser zu nennen.

Photos macht die hochwertige Austattung aus der Arbeit.


----------



## BK_90 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Gehäuse von Cubitek*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team, 

auch ich möchte mich für diesen Test bewerben, da ich denke, dass ich genügend Erfahrung mit Gehäusen gesammelt habe, um diese zu beurteilen.

In letzter Zeit habe ich bereits 2 Reviews hier im Forum erstellt. Ein Review beschäftigt sich mit dem CPU-Kühler Xigmatek Loki, das andere ist über das NZXT Tempest Evo. 

Unter folgenden Links sind diese zu finden:

[User-Review] Xigmatek Loki

[User-Review] NZXT Tempest Evo

Zu meiner Person:

Meine Name ist Bernd ich bin 20 Jahre alt und bin Student der Agrarwissenschaften. Seit meinem 15. Lebensjahr beschäftige ich mit der PC-Technik und habe seither schon einige PC zusammen- bzw. umgebaut.

Mein Testbericht zu einem der Cubitek-Gehäuse würde folgende Punkte beinhalten:


Einleitung und Danksagungen
Technische Daten und Preisvergleich
Verpackung und Lieferumfang
Außenansicht
Innenansicht
Verarbeitung
Einbau der Hardware
Temperaturen und Lautstärke
Vergleich
Fazit

Mein Testsystem besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:

AMD Phenom II X4 955BE 
Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-UD2H
GSkill PC3-12800 4GBNQ
Gigabyte GTX460 OC 1024MB
Cougar CM 550
2 Festplatten
2 optische Laufwerke

Ich könnte das Cubitek-Gehäuse mit meinem aktuellen Gehäuse, dem NZXT Tempest Evo (eventuell ersetzt noch ein Lian Li Midi-Tower das NZXT-Gehäuse) und dem "kleinen" Xigamtek Asgard II vergleichen.

Es würde mich sehr freuen, falls ich für den Test ausgewählt würde.

Vielen Dank!

MFG Bernd


----------



## Skysnake (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Gehäuse von Cubitek*

Hi,

auch ich hatte mich hier schon gemeldet, das ich ein Interesse an einem Test des Gehäuses hätte.

Ich wäre insbesondere an der Ausführung in Schwarz interessiert, da dies nahtlos in mein Farbkonzept passen würde.

Als Vergleichscase würde ich wie schon gesagt mein Chieftec Gehäuse nehmen, das inzwischen schon 10 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat, damals aber wirklich sehr fortschrittlich war. Betrachtet man die Features des Cubitek, so stellt man fest, das viele Dinge logische Weiterentwicklungen des Chieftecs sind. Ich bin zwar noch immer recht zufrieden mit dem Gehäuse, gerade was den Platzangebot und die Verarbeitung etc anbelangt, an einigen Dingen merkt man aber einfach das Alter, wie nicht lackierter Innenraum, keine Kabeldurchführungen, kleine Lüfter usw. Eigentlich wäre für mich nur der Ersatz mit einem Highend Case der 200€ Preisklasse in Frage gekommen, was ich mir definitv nicht leisten kann. Hier aber scheint sich eine Alternative zu einem angemessenen Preis zu offenbaren. Ich denke es gibt sehr viele Leute, die vor einem ähnlichen Problem stehen wie ich auch. Ein gutes und damals teures Case, das eigentlich ausreicht, man schaut sich aber doch nach einem Jahrzehnt  mal nach was neuem um.

Natürlich habe ich auch mit Gehäusen so meine Erfahrungen ca. 50 unterschiedliche Modelle sind im Laufe meines Lebens durch meine Finger gegangen, und insgesamt habe ich sicher um 300-400 geöffnet um einzelne Teile ein/aus zu bauen, oder gar komplette Systeme aufzubauen.

Als Testumfang habe ich mir folgendes vorgestellt:



Massig Bilder in der gleichen Qualität wie in meinem unten verlinkten Netzteiltest. (Die Bilder aus dem Nachtest bitte nicht beachten, diese wurden ohne DSR gemacht. Beim Gehäuse gibt es wieder DSR Bilder, und die konnten glaub ich überzeugen )
Lackqualität
Habtik
Faltung/sind alle Teile entgratet
Klappern
Wie gut ist die Werkzeuglose-Montage
Wie sind die Temperaturen im Vergleich zum bestehenden Chieftec
Wie lässt sich das Netzteil montieren, und kommt es dort zu Problemen
Sind die Kabel für die Anschlüsse im Deckel lang genug
Wie ist die Geräuschdämmung
Wie lassen sich die Anschlüsse im Deckel nutzen
bringt das USB Kabel etwas?
wie praktisch/unpraktisch ist die Positionierung des Kopfhöreranschlusses?
 
Bewirkt abkleben von Öffnungen eine Absenkung der Temperatur, wie bei meinem Chieftec?
Bilder gibt es wie gesagt massig, und wie man in dem Enermax Test aus meiner Sig sehen kann, sind diese auch ganz ordentlich, ein Bild hat es ja wenn ich das richtig gesehen hab sogar in die aktuelle PCGH geschafft . Aufbau, Erscheinungsbild, Umfang und Schreibe sollten denke ich auch den Ansprüchen eines Lesertests mehr als gerecht werden. 

Im Umfang werde ich mich an meinem Enermax Lesertest orientieren. Ihr könnt also einen Test erwarten, in dem das Case bis ins kleinste Detail auseinander genommen wird, und jede noch so kleine Schwäche als auch jede noch so kleine Detaillösung aufgezeigt.

Als kleines Schmankerl würde mein Enermax-Test mit dem Test des Cubitek auch noch gleich ein kleines Update erfahren, wie es mit dem Einbau des Netzteils am Boden eines Gehäuses aussieht, ob dann die Kabellängen noch immer ausreichend sind, und auch wie es mit den Sata Steckern für die Festplatten aussieht, was ja ein kleines Problem beim Enermax darstellt, wenn die Festplatten wie hier auch quer eingebaut sind. Auch wird sich hier zeigen, das die Anordnung bei den Sata/Molex Kabeln für diese Einbauvariante des Netzteils wohl besser geeignet ist.

Naja, ich hoffe ich konnte mit meinem Enermax Test überzeugen und erhalte hier die Chance nochmals einen Lesertest abzuliefern, der allen Ansprüchen gerecht wird und den Lesern eine Entscheidungshilfe an die Hand gibt, wenn Sie ein neues Case kaufen wollen.


----------



## Jarafi (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Gehäuse von Cubitek*

Hi,
Ich möchte mich auch für den Test von einem der beiden Gehäuse bewerben.

Wieso ich unbedingt ein Gehäuse von Cubitek testen möchte?

Ich habe erst vor kurzem von Cubitek erfahren, und bin sehr neugierig was die beiden Gehäuse anbetrifft.
Zum vergleich würde mein jetziges LianLi PC A17B herhalten, von dem ich sehr hohe Qualität und Ausstattung gewohnt bin.


Was würde mir noch besonders Spaß beim testen machen?

Ich bastle sehr gerne mit Hardware, habe Spaß am planen der Kabelverlegungen das es ordentlich und gut aussieht, eigene Überlegungen und Ideen zur Verbesserung des Gehäuses.
Letzteres natürlich auch im Bezug auf die Moddingtauglichkeit, was wäre möglich?.

Ich bastle nicht nur gerne ich quäle auch gerne meine CPU oder die Grafikkarte etwas mit etwas übertakten, dabei spielt natürlich die Temperatur der einzelnen Komponenten eine große Rolle.
sprich das Gehäuse wird auf das Kühlverhalten getestet sowohl im Normalzustand als auch im übertakteten zustand.

Für mich auch sehr wichtig, da ich mein Gehäuse jeden Tag anschaue oder eben oft bastle,  ist das Design stimmig?, gibt es scharfe Kanten? Brauch ich für alles Schraubenzieher?

Ein gutes Schriftbild ist natürlich vorhanden und da Fotografieren meine Leidenschaft ist, wird der Test von so vielen Bildern wie möglich begleitet.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich ein Gehäuse testen dürfte.

Grüße 
Jarafi


----------



## falloutrapha (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Gehäuse von Cubitek*

Ich würde mich sehr über die Teilnahme an ihrem Lesertest freuen, da ich fasziniert von Hardware und vor allem auch von Gehäusen bin. Ich hatte in den 2 Jahren seit dem ich meinen PC besitze schon über 30 Gehäuse und freue mich über jedes neue das ich testen kann. Es gibt zur Zeit nicht viele Gehäuse auf dem Markt doch das Cubitek sieht wirklich sehr gut aus. 
Ich würde bei meinem Test vor allem auf die Kühlleistung aber auch auf die Funktionalität und das Kabelmanagement eingehen.
Ebenfalls besitze ich mit meinem jetzigen Coolermaster HAF 932 gute Vergleichswerte was Temperatur und Lautstärke betrifft.

MfG 
FallOutRapha


Mein System:
Intel Core i7 920 @ 3,60 Ghz
Msi Eclipse Mainboard
3x 2048 Mb Mushkin Blackline SD-DDR 3 2000Mhz
Zotac Gtx 280 Amp!
Corsair H50
Tagan Bz 800 Watt


----------



## Zlicer (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Gehäuse von Cubitek*

Ich bewerbe mich hiermit um den Posten des Lesertesters für diesen Test 

Das Gehäuse würde gegen mein LianLi Gehäuse antreten müssen in den Punkten:
-Temperatur
-Lautstärke
-Verarbeitung
-Montage
-Platz
-Kablemanagement

Ich würde mich sehr freuen von euch erwählt zu werden. Fotos kann ich auch schießen und eine ordentliche Schreibe habe ich hoffentlich auch.

greetz Zlicer


----------



## sensitron (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Gehäuse von Cubitek*

Ich möchte mich um das Gehäuse beim Lesertest bewerben, um es gegen mein Xigmatek Midgard, welches von der Form/Größe und Bauart recht ähnlich ist, antreten zu lassen.

Beim Midgard haben mich einige Dinge gestört die das Cubitek Gehäuse hoffentlich besser löst.

Am Wichtigsten wär mir:

-Lautstärke, da es ein überwiegend aus Mesh bestehendes Gehäuse ist
-Temperatur
-gutes Kabelmanagement (beim Midgard ist dies teilweise fehlgeschlagen)
-Möglichkeiten um diverse 120mm und 140mm Lüfter anzubringen, und die daraus resultierende Kühlleistung
-Umsetzung der schraubenlosen Halterungen
-Verarbeitung der Gehäusewände
-Stabilität
-Genug Platz für lange Grafikkarten und hohe CPU-Kühler

Auch wenn ich noch relativ neu in diesem Forum bin und noch keine Reviews wie andere User verfasst habe, erhoffe ich mir eine Chance um anschließend ein anständiges Review mit Fotos und Vergleichen zu anderen Gehäusen anfertigen zu können.

mfg Sensitron


----------



## Beerbelly (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Gehäuse von Cubitek*

Ich bewerbe mich hiermit für den Test eines der beiden Gehäuse, in der Hoffnung ausgewählt zu werden.


----------



## Wincenty (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Gehäuse von Cubitek*

Hallo,
wie soll man überhaupt ein Case testen?
Das ist ein geiles Ding aber ich will mir nicht wieder Arbeit aufhalsen die mir persönlich eher schwer fällt wie mit der Bigfoot Killer 2100

Und ich bräuchte sowieso einen Bigtower, da ich nicht nur meinen Dynamics LMX Kühler verbauen würde sondern auch den sperrigen Cooler Master Gemin II 6 Pipe. Bis auf Gewicht, Design, Luftströme, Lautheit bei einer "vibrierenden" HDD, Erweiterbarkeit, Handlichkeit (Wie gut lässt sich das Case tragen für auf LANs zu gehen) und Platz fällt mir nichts ein worauf man das Case testen könnte und somit auch bewerten.

Ich könnte zwar ein weiteres Gehäuse gebrauchen aber leider fehlt mir die Hardware für nen 3. PC

Ich weiß nicht ob ich geeignet bin für den Test zumal nach der "schlechten" Erfahrung mit dem Test der Killer 2100 aber  mir fehlt sowieso die Möglichkeit gute Fotos zu machen Oder ich frag meinen Mitbewohner der studiert Design und hat deshalb eine hochwertige Kamera und der wüsste auch wie man gute Bilder machen könnte

Nur fällt leider der Testraum blöd aus, da ich zwei Wochen in Ferien bin und auch etwas vorlernen will anstatt mich mit einem Gehäuse rumzuärgern.

Ich bewerb mich trotzdem auch wenn die Chancen dank des verbockten Tests der Killer 2100 reduziert sind


----------



## tuner-andy (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Gehäuse von Cubitek*

Ich möchte mich gerne bei dem Lesertest bewerben, um es mit einem herkommlichen Gehäuse wie z.B. das des ACER M7720 oder dem Termaltake Soprano zu vergleichen. 
Hierbei geht es mir zum einen um die Ausstattung, die Temperaturen und die Handhabung sowie den Platz. Ich denke, dass ich die geforderten Kriterien erfüllen kann und werde dafür sorgen, dass ich das PCGHX Team sowie das Forum nicht enttäuschen. Ich hoffe ich kann an diesem Lesertest teilnehmen. 
Vielen Dank und allen Good Luck!


----------



## hardwarefriek (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Gehäuse von Cubitek*

Würde gerne eines der Gehäuse testen habe selbs Zwei zusammengebaut und bin seit tagen an einem anderen das wird von grund auf aus Holz und Pleksiglas bestehen. Ich würde das Gehäuse auf volumen, beschaffenheit, Lärm, Einbaumöglichkeiten, Leichtigkeit beim Einbau, Handhabung und Benutzung Testen. Einen in einem Alukoffer eingebauten PC gibt es auch.


----------



## GTA 3 (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Gehäuse von Cubitek*

Hallo,
hiermit möchte ich mich auch für den Test von einem der beiden Gehäuse bewerben.

Beweisen muss sich dieses Gehäuse mit meinem Xigmatek Asgard in den folgenden Punkten:

- Kühlleistung (CPU und GPU)
- Platz für die Grakfikkarte
- Kabelmanagment
- Verarbeitung und Qualität (scharfe Kanten, schraubenlose Halterungen etc)
- Lieferumfang
- Verpackung

Dazu gibt noch weitere Punkte wie:
- Außen und Innenaussichten
- und mein Fazit


Mein Testsystem: 
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition OC 3,73 Ghz
CPU Kühler: Scyte Mugen 2
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-USB3
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x 2 GB von GEIL (1333 Mhz, CL7)
Grafikkarte: Colorful GTX 470 (OC: 740/1480/1700)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 530 Watt
Sata II Festplatte: (Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 360 GB)
Laufwerk: LG-GSA-H55N


Gute Fotoaufnahmen sind bei mir auch möglich. Habe ein Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ38 zu Hand.
Ich hoffe, Ihr entscheidet euch für mich und gibt mir eine Chance mich zu beweisen. 



Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## FrittenFett (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Gehäuse von Cubitek*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich um ein Test-Gehäuse da es mich zum einem nach einem neuen Gehäuse gelüstet und ich in den Winterferien genug Zeit zum  Testen habe.
Hardwareerfahrungen glaube ich genug zu besitzen, auch eine  Vergleichbarkeit mit einem ähnlich gut kühlenden Gehäuse ist gegeben  (Antec 300, welches aber langsam recht unansehnliche Lackfehler an den Kanten hat.).
Um die Farbkombination (Gigabyte Board *räusper*) nicht komplett zu verhauen, hätte ich wenn gerne das normale Cubitek.

Den Fokus würde ich bei dem Review auf Material (Verarbeitung!) sowie  die Kühlleistung und daraus resultierende Möglichkeiten zum  geräuscharmen Betrieb legen.
Auch der werkzeuglosen Befestigung, der ich bisher kritisch gegenüberstehe, werdei ch ein Wörtchen widmen.

Was ich auch noch machen könnte, wäre, dass ich die mitgelieferten Lüfter auf Startspannung und Verhalten in vertikaler und horizontaler Position teste.

Thermisch nicht unanspruchsvolle Hardware ist in Form einer HD5770 mit AC S1 und eines Phenom 955 mit Mugen 2 auch vorhanden.
Dadurch könnte ich auch die Möglichkeiten für semi-passiven Betrieb für GPU und CPU überprüfen.

Generell interessiert bin ich an dem Gehäuse dadurch, dass ich gehört habe, dass bei Cubitek einige Designer von LianLi ein neues Zuhause gefunden haben und diese sich auch einige Standards in Sachen Verarbeitung, welche mir sehr wichtig ist, von LianLi mitgebracht haben.

Für die Bilder stehen bei mir von einer Nikon Coolpix 885 () über eine Sony DSC F828 bis zu einer Pentax K10D doch einige Fotoapparate für anfallende Bilder zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuschluk (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Gehäuse von Cubitek*

Hallo,

ich liebe PCs und suche seit langem ein schwarz/-----> rotes<----- (wichtig) case für meine Freundin.

ich besitze einen "alten " Thermaltake Kandalf  dem ich einen 360er black ice xtreme Radiator sammt restlicher wakü verpasst habe und baue seit ein paar Jahren PC's für die Verwandtschaft, Freunde, Familienbetrieb. 

=> Bastellerfahrung sollte reichen.



In dieses Case(wäre gut wenns das rote ist) würden die Komponenten meiner Freundin wandern.

-AMD Phenom II X2 550
-Zotac 9800GTX+ 512MB
-Gigabyte Board
-4GB Ram
-Be Quiet Netzteil 530Watt

und was man noch so braucht (Platte,Laufwerk)

Für Fotos ist eine Nikon D60 (einsteiger DSLR) vorhanden.

Testtools wie Furmark,prime95,AIDA 64 Ultimate (ehemals EVEREST) sind vorhanden.

(Sollte er reinpassen bekommt sie(Freundin) dann auch meinen Mugen 2(fiel der wakü zum opfer das arme ding) rev B (wenn möglich passiv))

Ich (Mechatronikstudent) würde dann Fotos machen , umbauen, testen, alles notieren und an meine Freundin (Germanistikstudentin kurz vor Bachelor) weiterreichen (immerhin bekommt se ja das Case) ^^ => Form und Rechtschreibung sollten stimmen.


----------



## Grilgan (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Gehäuse von Cubitek*

Hallo,
hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest eines der beiden Gehäuse von Cubitek.

Erstmal etwas zu meiner Person: Ich bin Schüler eines Berliner   Gymnasiums und sehr informatikinterssiert. Vor etwa einem halben Jahr habe ich   hier im Forum mein Tagebuch geführt, in dem ich mir meinen ersten  Dektop  PC gebaut habe. Ich bin seit über einem Jahr in diesem Forum  aktiv  und habe in dieser Zeit auch schon viele Beiträge verfasst und  viele  Lesertests gelesen, des weiteren habe ich auch schon einen Lesertest selber geschrieben. Ich würde mich sehr  freuen, ein zweites Mal einen Lesertest machen zu dürfen. Hier die Verlinkung zu meinem ersten Lesertest: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e.../123507-lesertest-a4tech-xl-747h-grilgan.html


Ich denke, ich bin der Aufgabe eines Lesertestes auch ein zweites Mal  gewachsen. Bei meinem ersten Lesertest habe ich sehr viele Bilder  gemacht,90 hochgeladene Bilder für einen Test einer Maus empfinde ich  für mehr als ausreichend. Außerdem sind alle Bilder von sehr guter  Qualität, da ich diese mit einer Canon EOS 450D mache, einer sehr guten  Spiegelreflexkamera. Außerdem habe ich auch schon in meinem Tagebuch  eine durchgehend positive Rückmeldung zu meinen Texten und Bildern  erhalten.

Zur Zeit besitze ich ein Lancool PC-K62, welches mit blauen LED-Lüftern ausgestattet ist. Diesem habe ich blaue Kaltlichtkathoden hinzugefügt. Würde ich für den Lesertest auserwählt werden, werde ich mir bei Caseking rote Kaltlichtkathoden kaufen und diese in das Gehäuse einbauen, damit die farbliche Übereinstimmung gegeben ist. 

Ich werde das Gehäuse in vielen Punkten testen. Unter anderem in subjektiver Lautstärke, thermischer Leistung, Aufwand des Einbaus, Design und Funktionalität. Desweiteren werde ich das Gehäuse vollständig in allen Punkten mit meinem jetzigen Gehäuse vergleichen. 

Ich hoffe, ich konnte sie überzeugen.
Viele Grüße,
Grilgan


----------



## modnoob (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Gehäuse von Cubitek*

Hallo,
ich möchte mich hiermit für den Test bewerben.
Wenn ich derjenige wäre würde ich neben den normalen Aspekten auch einen kleinen Vergleich mit einem Lancool K62 Red Dragon machen. Sie sind aufgrund der Innenraumlackierung in Rot direkte Konkurrenten.
Dabei würde ich auf die Größe, den Aufbau, das Tool-less Design, die Verarbeitung, und die verwendeten Materiealien eingehen.
Natürlich werden auch die Temperaturen usw. gemessen.
Ich werde außerdem etwas über die Lüfter schreiben und dabei auf Lautstärke, Nebengeräusche und die Unterschiede zwischen verschiedenen Rotationsgeschwindigkeiten schreiben.
Gute Fotos kann ich auch machen.
getestet wird mit Folgendem System:
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955
RAM: 4GB DDR3 1066
NT: 700 Watt Coolermaster Silent Pro
MB: Asus m4a89gtd-pro usb3
NZXT Lüftersteuerung
Xigmatek Thor's Hammer

Ich hoffe ich konnte überzeugen.

MFG

modnoob


----------



## der-sack88 (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Gehäuse von Cubitek*

Ich würde ebenfalls gerne eines dieser Gehäuse testen.

Mein Rebel 9 geht mir mittlerweile ziemlich auf die Nerven, ein neues, hoffentlich auch wertigeres Gehäuse wäre nicht schlecht.
Vor allem würde ich testen, wie es mit den Temperaturen aussieht. Mein Phenom II 955BE läuft momentan mit 3,8Ghz bei 1,375 Volt. Ich würde z.B. testen ob die Temperaturen sinken und ich so mehr Spannung anlegen kann und so auch ein besseres OC-Ergebnis bekomme. Aber auch auf die Temperaturen der restlichen Hardware würde ich eingehen und mit einem Rebel 9 vergleichen. Alles unter Luftkühlung, was bei einem Gehäuse dieser Preisklasse wohl am alltäglichsten ist.
Außerdem würde ich (dank der Ferien) die Lan-Party-tauglichkeit testen und das Gehäuse mit denen meiner Kumpels im Hinblick auf Qualität und äußere Erscheinung vergleichen. Im Gegensatz zu mir haben die nämlich nicht nur ein billiges Rebel 9.
Fototechnisch dürfte dank DSLR auch nichts schiefgehen und schreiben sollte ich als Deutsch-LKler auch einigermaßen können.

In der Hoffnung, euch hiermit überzeugt zu haben,
der-sack88


----------



## flasha (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Gehäuse von Cubitek*

Hallo,

ich möchte mich gerne für den Lesertest bewerben.
Ausführliche Texte und Ergebnisse hebe ich mir daher für den Test auf 

LG
flasha


----------



## DaywalkerNL (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Gehäuse von Cubitek*

Hallo,
ich bewerbe mich mal mit als Lesertester 
Ich verfüge über ausreichend Kentnisse im PC Bereich, absolviere z.Z. eine Ausbildung in einem Computer Fachgeschäft und besitze eine geeignete hochwertige digital Kamera für die nötigen Fotos. Und könnte sogar noch mit einer prof. Fotografin aufwarten 

Testen würde ich ein Gehäuse auf :

a) Verarbeitung
b) Montagemöglichkeiten
c) Temeperaturentwicklung
d) Geräuschpegel

Wäre so langsam mal Zeit meinen 7 Jahre alten Enermax Tower in die Rente zu schicken 

Ich wünsche allen anderen ebenfalls viel Erfolg.


----------



## Gamble (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Gehäuse von Cubitek*

Ich würde mich auch gerne für den Lesertest bewerben. Das Gehäuse müßte gegen mein Antec 902 antreten und sich in den verschiedenen Disziplinen messen:

-Verarbeitung
-Lautstärke
-Kabelmanagement
-Handhabung beim Einbau
-Temperatur (in meinem kleinen Büro ist es immer sehr warm  )

Außerdem sind 5 meiner Freunde auf der suche nach einem neuen PC mit Gehäuse und da ich diese PCs zusammenbauen muß, könnte ich gleich, bei guten Testergebnissen, das Gehäuse dazu bestellen.

Natürlich verfüge ich über eine gute Digicam (EOS 20d) und kann schreiben


----------



## Icke&Er (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Gehäuse von Cubitek*

Sehr geehrtes PCGHX-Team,

hiermit möchte auch ich mich als Lesertester für eines der beiden Gehäuse der Firma Cubitek bewerben. Ich interesiere mich schon seit einigen Jahren für Hardware und alles was noch zu einem ordentlichem PC gezählt werden kann.
Da ich im 3. Semester Informations-und Mikrosystemtechnik studieren, hat das Interesse nurnoch weiter zugenommen. Auf den ersten Blick denkt man garnicht was ein Gehäuse mit einem PC zutun hat, aber nichts destso trotz ist es wichtiger Punkt bei einem PC. Es hat großen Einfluss auf Temperaturen und Einbaumöglichkeiten des Wunsch-PCs.

Da ich schon seit einigen Jahren öfters an meinem PC bastele, habe ich schon eine Vielzahl von Gehäusen in den Händen gehabt. Ich denke ich hätte die passende Fachkenntnisse, um das Gehäuse gut durch den Prüfstand zu jagen.

Ich selber verwende zuzeit ein Silverstone Temjin 07, worin sich natürlich eine Wakü befindet. Da der Forumstrend auch zur Wakü geht, würde ich auch das Produkt von Cubitek in diese Richtung untersuchen. Mein Review-Aufbau würde ca. so aussehen:

1. Einleitung 
2. Angaben zum Gehäuse
3. erste Impressionen
4. Einbau/Montage
5. Wakü-Möglichkeiten
6. Fazit

Ich habe auch schon einige Review und How-To`s für unser Forum verfasst, die einen Einblick in meinen Schreib-und Reviewstyle geben. Diese könnt Ihr meiner Sig oder meinem Blog entnehmen 

MFG

Icke&Er


----------



## Razorblade12 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Gehäuse von Cubitek*

Hallo, 

hiermit bewerbe auch ich mich für den Lesertest. 

Warum ich?
Ich habe Interesse. 
Ich habe Zeit (Winterurlaub)

Warum für diesen Test?
Seit längerem bin ich auf der Suche nach Alternativen zu meinem jetzigen Gehäuse, einem Chieftec Dragon, bin bis jetzt jedoch nicht fündig geworden. 
Auf diesem Weg möchte ich Erfahrungen mit einem neuen Gehäuse sammeln und diese in Form eines Reviews mit anderen teilen. 

Persönlich lege ich sehr viel Wert auf geringes Betriebsgeräusch, sei es Dämpfung von Innengeräuschen oder externe Geräusche, wie etwa Klappern. 
Das Gehäuse muss stabil sein und genug Platz bieten. 
Zu guter letzt müssen die Temperaturen stimmen. 

Was mich an diesen Gehäusen interessiert.
Der Einbau von 2.5" Laufwerken
Der Einbau von Turmkühlern.


----------



## beren2707 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Gehäuse von Cubitek*

Hiermit möchte ich mich um den Cubitek Tattoo Lesertest bewerben.

Durch meine nunmehr über 13 Jahre währende intensive Auseinandersetzung mit Hardware habe ich im Laufe der Zeit zahllose Systeme - die wenigsten für mich selbst - zusammengebaut;daher habe ich von Aerocool bis Zalman schon so ziemlich jeden Hersteller und dessen Gehäuse kennen gelernt und vermag es, das Cubitek mit diesen zu vergleichen. Mein momentanes Gehäuse, ein altehrwürdiger gedämmter Lian Li PC-70 Big-Tower, bietet zwar sehr viel Platz, ist jedoch durch seine unterdurchschnittliche Belüftung (nur 80mm Lüfterplätze) für eine Dachgeschosswohnung - insbesondere im Sommer - nicht optimal. 

Für mein im Februar geplantes Upgrade meines Systems, das voraussichtlich Sandy Bridge beinhalten wird, suche ich momentan noch nach einem geeigneten Gehäuse. Ich schwanke, aufgrund meines arg begrenzten Studentenbudgets, zwischen einem Rebel 9 Economy + Lüfterupgrades und einem Xigmatek Midgard. Daher wäre ich sehr interessiert an einem Test des Cubitek Gehäuses, das von Optik, Airflow und Laustärke ziemlich genau meinen Vorstellungen zu entsprechen scheint.

Das Gehäuse würde durch die momentan geplante Hardware einem intensiven Temperatur-Test unterzogen, da ich beabsichtige, das System stark zu übertakten (CPU >4Ghz mit Luftkühlung). Auch etwaige Kompatibilitätsprobleme kann ich überprüfen, da ich relativ sperrige Luftkühler auf CPU und Grafikkarte montieren werde.

Ich bin Gymnasiallehramtsstudent im ersten Semester mit den Fächern Deutsch und  Geschichte in Würzburg, daher müsste mein Stil den Anforderungen  genügen; dieser dürfte sich seit meinem ersten Lesertest nicht verschlechtert haben. Mit meiner Canon IXUS 85 IS wird es mir diesmal auch gelingen, gute Photographien anzufertigen, da ich von Mitte Februar bis April vorlesungsfreie Zeit habe und diesmal die Bilder in einem gut ausgeleuchteten Raum statt einer düstren Studentenbude anfertigen kann.

Es würde mich daher überaus freuen, den Ansprüchen gerecht und für den Lesertest in Anspruch genommen zu werden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

beren2707


----------



## Nils_ (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Gehäuse von Cubitek*

Ich würde mich hiermit gerne als Tester für ein Tattoo Pro CB-TA-P510 oder Tattoo Fire CB-TA-F510 bewerben.
Ich würde einen ausführlichen Test abliefern.
Ich bin Schüler am Humboldt Gymnasium Ulm.
Ich biete ihnen einen sachlich korrekten Testbericht mit professionelen Bildmaterial.
Ich würde mit großem Engagement mich diesem Auftrag widmen und würde mich über eine positive Antwort sehr freuen.

mfg Nils


----------



## kuki122 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Gehäuse von Cubitek*

Sehr geehrte Redaktion von PC Games Hardware,


Gerne möchte auch ich mich für diesen Lesertest bewerben.

Aufgrund von mehreren CaseMods habe ich bereits einige Erfahrungen mit hochwertigen, aber auch mittelklassigen Gehäusen gemacht, sodass ich mich in der Lage sehe, eines dieser Gehäuse einem gründlichen Test zu unterziehen.

Im folgenden Abschnitt möchte ich ihnen meine Gliederung vorstellen:





*Einleitung*

Danksagung an PCGHX und Caseking

*Test*

Verpackung
Lieferumfang
Optisches Erscheinungsbild des Gehäuses
Verarbeitung 
Verwendete Materialien
Kühlung / Lüftermontage / "Airflow" - Eigenschaft
Entkopplung einzelner Komponenten
Entkopplung des Gehäuses vom Tisch

*Fazit / Schluss*

Pro - / Contra List
Alternativen



Folgende Referenzen möge ich ihnen gerne vorweisen:

[Lesertest] A4Tech XL-747H

Zudem mein CaseMod Tagebuch, womit ich an die im Anfang genannte Erfahrung durch CaseMods anschließen möchte:

[Tagebuch] The Brightest Darkness - ein Lian Li sieht weiß... und grün!!

Ich hoffe, dass sie sich durch die von mir aufgeführten Referenzen ein Bild über meine Fähigkeit Tests zu verfassen und über meine Erfahrung an aktuellen Gehäusen machen konnten.


Mit allen Bedingungen bin ich einverstanden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Kuki122


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Gehäuse von Cubitek*

Hallo liebe PCGHler...

ich Crimson 2.0 möchte ich mich auch gern um denn Test bewerben.

Nun wie würde ich denn Test auf bauen.


Einleitung/Danksagung.
Lieferung(mit unBoxing Video) und Tech.Daten
Ausstattung Innen wie Außen (mit Video wenn gewünscht!)
Einbau und Besonderheiten/Probleme
Testsystem (Alter Case und meine Hardware/Software siehe sig)
Messungen (Temperaturen,Lautstärke per Video Vergleich,Vergleich zum Alten Case,Plus Vergleich von verschieden Casefan´s)
Fazit !
Die ganzen Messwerte werde ich in einer Tabelle zusammen tragen. Um das ganze schön Übersichtlich zugestellten ! Falls ich aus gewählt werde, werde ich mir für den Test extrem Urlaub nehmen um mich voll auf dem Test zu Konzentrieren ! 

Wünschen alle andren auch viel Glück bei der Ausschreibung/Verlosung.


----------



## Blackstacker (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Gehäuse von Cubitek*

Ich melde mich dann auch mal freiwillig als tester 

Da mein Weibchen nur ein altes Fujitsu Siemens gehäuse für ihren Rechner hat den ich ihr zum Spielen zusammen gebaut habe würde Sie sich sicher sogar sehr über sowas freuen und mich an ihr Spielzeug ranlassen um ihm ein neues Gehäuse zu verpassen und paar tests damit zu machen


----------



## Exinferis (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Gehäuse von Cubitek*

Auch ich möchte mich für den Lesertest eines der beiden Gehäuse bewerben.
Ich besitze nun schon eine fast 27jährige Erfahrung mit Computern und bin selbst auch im Bereich IT-Consulting und Softwareentwicklung / Programmierung tätig.
Mein erste technische Hardwareerfahrung bestand in dem einlöten von Arbeitsspeicher in einen C-16 und erweiterte sich sukzessiv über die Jahre im privaten und im beruflichen Bereich.
Im Jahr 1996 begann meine berufliche Karriere im IT-Bereich und dort in einem kleinen Systemhaus als IT-Servicetechniker, Netzwerktechniker und Aussendienstmitarbeiter.
Daraus resultiert eine langjährige Erfahrung mit den unterschiedlichsten Hardwarekomponenten sowie deren Möglichkeiten, Einsatzbereichen und nicht zuletzt deren Unzulänglichkeiten und Qualitätsmerkmale.
(Kennt noch jemand das alte System mit den Plastikschienen um den Gehäusedeckel zu verriegeln, bei dem die Plastiknasen immer wieder abbrachen?)
Nun besteht mein hauptsächlicher Tätigkeitsbereich aus der Beratung und der Softwareentwicklung und so wahre ich auch ständig einen weiten Überblick über die Hardware- und Softwarewelt um so möglichst genaue und kundenorientierte Empfehlungen aussprechen zu können und so maßgeschneiderte Angebotesvorschläge unterbreiten zu können.
Daher denke ich, dass ich für den Lesertest eines der Gehäuse durchaus fachlich einen Beitrag schreiben kann, der objektiv berichtet und informativ sowohl in Wort und Bild ist.

Ich würde mich daher freuen als Tester ausgewählt zu werden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen und in Hoffnung auf eine positive Antwort,

Exinferis (Jan Borkenhagen)


----------



## Skysnake (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Gehäuse von Cubitek*



Exinferis schrieb:


> ...
> (Kennt noch jemand das alte System mit den Plastikschienen um den Gehäusedeckel zu verriegeln, bei dem die Plastiknasen immer wieder abbrachen?)...



Ja kenn ich, und zwar besser als mir lieb ist. Geil waren die Gehäuse wo dann noch so ne  Metallipp da war, um das Seitenteil/Deckel am Verrutschen zu hindern. Blutiger Finger FTW sag ich da nur... Vorallem das geilste hatte 90 solche Rechner letztes Jahr in den Fingern und musste was ausbauen  Ganz großes Kino sag ich euch


----------



## Exinferis (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Gehäuse von Cubitek*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Ja kenn ich, und zwar besser als mir lieb ist. Geil waren die Gehäuse wo dann noch so ne  Metallipp da war, um das Seitenteil/Deckel am Verrutschen zu hindern. Blutiger Finger FTW sag ich da nur... Vorallem das geilste hatte 90 solche Rechner letztes Jahr in den Fingern und musste was ausbauen  Ganz großes Kino sag ich euch



Meistens passten die Schienen nicht richtig und man musste pro Gehäuse gleich 5 Schienen als Ersatz mitbestellen wenn es ein Individualsystem werden sollte.
War der Gehäusedeckel umlaufend, war er scharf und man sah aus wie ein erfolgloser Selbstmörder mit dem ganzen blutenden Schrammen. Waren es einzelne Gehäusedeckel gingen sie entweder nur schwer raus und nicht wieder rein. Hießen die nicht "Schneider Systemschienen"?
Und abgerundete Kanten waren da ja eh noch ein Fremdwort. Was war ich damals froh über mein Chieftec-Gehäuse.  Leider ist es nicht mehr breit genug wenn man den Rechner mit einem Megahalem ausstattet.


----------



## kazzig (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Gehäuse von Cubitek*

Guten Tag liebes PCGH-Team!

Auch ich möchte mich für den Test der Cubitek Gehäuse bewerben.

Ich besitze nun seit zwei Monaten das Cooler Master HAF 922 und habe für mich selber viele Messungen durchgeführt und Eindrücke gesammelt. Gegen dieses Gehäuse müsste sich dann das Cubitek messen!

Meine Gliederung für den Test würde in etwa so aussehen:



 Verpackung
 Lieferumfang
 Technische Daten
 Außen- und Innenleben
 Kühlleistung & Geräuschkulisse
 Kabelmanagment
 Verarbeitung und Qualität
 Fazit und abschließende Worte

Ausreichende Kenntnisse in Umgang mit Hardware bringe ich mit, da ich seit ungefähr neun Jahren an Bauteilen schraube. Ich bin gebürtiger Linkshänder und bin somit auch sehr feinfühlig. Diese Gabe setze ich seit drei Jahre im Modellbau um 

Ich bin frische 24 Jahre alt und komme aus dem Schwabenländle und studiere Fahrzeug- und Motorentechnik. Meine Schreibe empfinde ich als sehr ausgereift und traue mir es zu, einen sehr ausführlichen Artikel zu schreiben!

Ich würde mich im Kreis drehen und wie ein kleines Kind freuen, wenn ich in die engere Auswahl kommen würde.



Liebe Grüße
Kazzig


----------



## xcebit (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Gehäuse von Cubitek*

Hallo PCGH Redaktion,

ich bin bin zuzeit auf der Suche nach einem neuen PC Gehäuse , da ich meinen PC abegebe und für die neuen Komponenten ein neues zu Hause suche


Zu meiner Person: Ich bin Schüler eines Gymnasiums und gehe zuzeit in die 11 Klasse. Ich bin seit ca. 4 Jahren sehr PC interessiert  und bin seit 1nem Jahr PCGH - Leser. 


An einem Gehäuse Interessiert mich besonders ,dass ich die Möglichkeit habe alle Kompononten ohne Probleme zu verstauen und die Kühlung(Gehäuselüftung) überzeugt. Außerdem interessiert mich die Ausstatung ,da ich bei meinem aktuellen Case nicht so großen Wert darauf gelegt habe und mich jetzt darüber ärgere.
Da ich aktiver LAN gänger bin sollte die Optik natürlich auch überzeugen.


Ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen, für euch einen Test schreiben zu dürfen 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
euer Xcebit ( Chris Knabben)


----------



## Gold (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Gehäuse von Cubitek*

Ich hätte Interesse vorzüglich das Tattoo Pro CB-TA-P510 zu testen, würde aber auch das Tattoo Fire CB-TA-F510 nehmen.
Einen Lesertest habe ich noch nie durchgeführt, wäre aber neugierig/mutig genug einen Versuch zu unternehmen. Basteln am PC tue ich seit Jahren.
Eine digitale Kamera habe ich. Jemanden zum Gegenlesen und Korrigieren habe ich ebenso. 

Ich würde es gerne testen, um zu sehen, ob es besser ist als mein jetziges Cooltek K2 (Urversion ungedämmt, zweimal 12cm Lüfter: 
Klassisch von vorne-unten nach hinten-oben und gesteuert über Xigmatek Mono-Cool Fan Controller). 

*Im Einzelnen würde ich dabei überprüfen:*
1. Ob der gedrehte Festplattenkäfig des Tattoo die Kühlung meiner Festplatten durch den vorderen Lüfter behindert.
2. Inwieweit die Mesh-Vorderseite des Tattoo Luft durchlässt, im Vergleich zum K2, wo es nur unterhalb des Powerknopfes ein paar Lüftungschlitze gibt.
3. Natürlich auch wie gut die übertaktete CPU und Grafikkarte durch die verbauten Lüfter des Tattoo heruntergekühlt werden.
4. Die Bedienbarkeit/Qualität der Knöpfe und Anschlüsse. Hier würde mich besonders als fauler Schreibtischtäter, der den PC auf dem Boden hat, interessieren, 
ob ich trotz der hochgestellten Armlehnen an Power-Taste, Audioausgang, vordere USB-Anschlüsse kommen kann ohne den Stuhl wie beim K2 verlassen zu müssen.
Am K2 hab ich deshalb einen USB-Hub mit Kabel laufen.
5. Des Weiteren würde mich interessieren, ob mein langes, starkes Netzteil genug Platz hat, und ob das Kabelmanagment dabei dezent erreichbar ist. Beim K2
kann man nur mit zwei spitzen Fingern an die Netzteilausgänge herankommen, da das DVD-Laufwerk ziemlich dicht dran ist. Dabei würde ich gerne vergleichen, ob es Vorteile gibt, das Netzteil unten zu montieren (Tattoo) anstatt oben (K2).
6. Ich würde auch gerne vergleichen, inwieweit die verbauten Staubfilter effetiv sind.
7. Letztlich möchte ich die Qualität des Towers im "Nahkampf" erfühlen (Lack, Plastik, Stärke des Stahls, Stabilität, mögliche scharfe Kanten beim Einbau aller Komponenten).

*Meine Hardware für den Test:*
*Prozessor:* Intel Pentium Dualcore E2160                übertaktet: 2880 MHz
*CPU-Kühler:* Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro Rev. 2        Höhe: 122 mm;     _Maximale CPU-Kühlerhöhe für das Tattoo:    160 mm_
*Mainboard: *Gigabyte GA-G31M-S2L, Intel G31, mAtX
*Speicher:* 4096MB DDR2 Aeneon PC6400/800 CL5            übertaktet:  850 MHz 5-5-5-15
*Festplatten:* 5 Samsung Festplatten
*Grafikkarte:* Palit GTX260 Sonic 216 SP 896 MB          Länge: 267 mm;    _Maximale Grafikkartenlänge für das Tattoo: 290 mm_
*Netzteil:* Enermax Galaxy DXX 1000 Watt
*DVD-Laufwerk* von MSI
*Erweiterungskarten: *
1. TechniSat SkyStar HD2
2. Delock SATA2 PCIe
3. Xigmatek Mono-Cool Fan Controller (nur der Erweiterungsplatz wird genutzt)
*Lüfter:* Bis zu drei Revoltec 12 cm Lüfter sind verfügbar.

Über eine Zusage würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Gold


----------



## Skysnake (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Gehäuse von Cubitek*



Exinferis schrieb:


> Meistens passten die Schienen nicht richtig und man musste pro Gehäuse gleich 5 Schienen als Ersatz mitbestellen wenn es ein Individualsystem werden sollte.
> War der Gehäusedeckel umlaufend, war er scharf und man sah aus wie ein erfolgloser Selbstmörder mit dem ganzen blutenden Schrammen. Waren es einzelne Gehäusedeckel gingen sie entweder nur schwer raus und nicht wieder rein. Hießen die nicht "Schneider Systemschienen"?
> Und abgerundete Kanten waren da ja eh noch ein Fremdwort. Was war ich damals froh über mein Chieftec-Gehäuse.  Leider ist es nicht mehr breit genug wenn man den Rechner mit einem Megahalem ausstattet.


Muhaha, genau solche Waren es. Mit Seitenteil und Deckel in einem Stück und diesen Sau scharfen Lippen  Ich sah auch wirklich aus teils wie nen Selbstmörder  Schön die Finger und Handgelenke angeschnippelt. Scheise ist nur die Dinger hatten zusätzlich auch noch diese Halteschienen...

Und du glaubst nicht wie fest einige sitzen... Da ging nur abbrechen, und da hauste mit der Hand schon schön dagegen. Und beim nächsten Case sind die Schienen so spröde an den Nasen das se sofort abbrechen wenn du se nur anschaust 

War damals als ich meinen Chief bekommen hab auch TOTAL begeistert  Mich stört inzwischen nur, das er brummt, weil er aufm SChreibtisch steht, der sich leicht durchbiegt und sich dann Schwingungen einkoppeln  Ansonsten noch nen 1A Gehäuse  Nur der nicht lackierte Innenraum, die "nur" 7 Expensoin-Slots und halt keine Kabeldurchführungen/Öffnung für Backplane etc fehlt halt, aber an sich immer noch geil. 

Mich wundert aber das bei dir nen CPU Kühler nicht rein passt  Bei mir passt alles recht locker rein. Also zumindest der Akasa Nero passt gut rein  Überlange GraKas haben auch kein Platzproblem


----------



## Kruemel4480 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Gehäuse von Cubitek*

Ich bewerbe mich für den Lesertest für eins der beiden Gehäuse.
Meine PC Erfahrungen reichen zurück bis ins Jahr 1992 und seid 1997 etwa baue ich meine PCs auch selbst zusammen und kenne mich daher sehr gut mit Hardware aus, daher weiß ich auch ganz genau wobei es bei einen Gehäuse ankommt.

Liebe Grüße Markus


----------



## nitg (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Gehäuse von Cubitek*

Ich würde das Gehäuse gerne testen, da ich bereits einiges an Erfahrung mit verschiedenen Herstellern habe - nur mit diesem noch nicht. Sieht für mich aber sehr interessant aus, von der Verarbeitung, auch mit dem untenliegenden Netzteil.

Folgende Systeme hätte ich, die ich in diesem Gehäuse gerne testen würde, z.B.: 
Core i7 920 @4GHz + GTX285
Q8300 @ 4GHz + HD5770
Intel Atom 330


----------



## Exinferis (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Gehäuse von Cubitek*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Muhaha, genau solche Waren es. Mit Seitenteil und Deckel in einem Stück und diesen Sau scharfen Lippen  Ich sah auch wirklich aus teils wie nen Selbstmörder  Schön die Finger und Handgelenke angeschnippelt. Scheise ist nur die Dinger hatten zusätzlich auch noch diese Halteschienen...
> 
> Und du glaubst nicht wie fest einige sitzen... Da ging nur abbrechen, und da hauste mit der Hand schon schön dagegen. Und beim nächsten Case sind die Schienen so spröde an den Nasen das se sofort abbrechen wenn du se nur anschaust
> 
> ...



Der Megahalem ist zu hoch und bei der breite des Gehäuses passt der Kühler nicht rein. Gehäusebreite 20,5cm. Innenraum natürlich kleiner. Megahalem ist 15,9cm hoch. Dann rechne mal den Abstand der Montageplatte zur Seitenwand, Bleckstärke, Mainboardhalterungen, Mainboard und CPU/Sockel und bumm.... Tür geht nicht mehr zu. 

Und klasse waren auch die Peakock-Gehäuse mit dem dünnen flachen Deckel oben drauf mit hinten einer Schraube und der Lippe für ein Schloss und links und rechts waren so Türen mit Griff von oben eingehängt die auch die Vorliebe hatten sich zu verkeilen dass man mit einem Schraubendreher drunter hebeln musste.


----------



## Skysnake (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Gehäuse von Cubitek*

Sodele Frist ist um. Dann heist es jetzt wohl freudig warten auf eine Entscheidung 

Vielleicht gibts ja noch ein zusätzliches GROSSES Weihnachtsgeschenk unterm Baum vom Packetdienst


----------



## GTA 3 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Gehäuse von Cubitek*

Das wäre echt schön! Und dank den Ferien hab ich auch genügend Zeit.


----------



## Skysnake (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Gehäuse von Cubitek*

Genau das Gleiche bei mir  Hab 2 Wochen "frei" da wär noch genug Zeit für den Test drin


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Gehäuse von Cubitek*

Die zwei ausgewählten Lesertester wurden gerade via PN informiert. Bis zur offiziellen Bekanntgabe der Tester bleibt dieser Thread geschlossen.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Gehäuse von Cubitek*

Die Lesertester stehen fest: Lesertester für zwei Midi Tower von Cubitek gesucht - Update: Die Lesertester stehen fest - gehäuse, lesertest, caseking, midi-tower


----------



## Skysnake (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Gehäuse von Cubitek*

GZ an die beiden Gewinner.

GxGamer ich freu mich schon drauf, ob ich einen Ersatz für meinen Chief finde, oder nicht  Auch wenn ich gern den Test lebst gemacht hätte 

Naja, man kann nicht immer Glück haben. Vielleicht gibts ja bald wieder einen schönen Gehäusetest.


----------



## GxGamer (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Gehäuse von Cubitek*

Ja danke dir 
Ich freu mich drauf und hoffe den hohen Ansprüchen gerecht zu werden.
Danke auch an PCGH und Caseking für das Vertrauen.

Ich muss aber nochmal was loswerden:
Wenn man bei der News auf meine Bewerbung klickt, landet man auf meinem Profil anstelle meiner Bewerbung


----------



## Skysnake (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Gehäuse von Cubitek*

jup, ist mir auch aufgefallen, aber ich wollts net breit treten


----------



## Jarafi (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Gehäuse von Cubitek*

Von mir auch ein fettes Danke , hoffe ihr freut euch schon auf den Test sowie ich mich 

Grüße Jarafi


----------



## GxGamer (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Gehäuse von Cubitek*

Soeben hat der Paketdienst ein Paket von Caseking geliefert 
Habs noch nit ausgepackt, ist spannender als ein Ü-Ei, denn schliesslich weiss ich nicht was drin ist 

Also ich kann erfolgreich den Eingang des Gehäuses bestätigen.

Edit: Laut Verpackungsaufkleber habe ich das Tattoo Pro erhalten.
Vielen Dank dafür, das Fire hätte nicht zu meinem Schwarz-blauen "Endplan" gepasst


----------



## FrittenFett (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Gehäuse von Cubitek*

Paint Skillz bei der Adresse? 

Ich wäre für nen live stream beim aufmachen!


----------



## GxGamer (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Gehäuse von Cubitek*



FrittenFett schrieb:


> Paint Skillz bei der Adresse?
> 
> Ich wäre für nen live stream beim aufmachen!



Ne, Photo Commander 

Ich hab vor einer Woche tatsächlich die Videoqualität meiner Digicam ausprobiert, das Ergebnis war jedoch wenig berauschend. Da ich aber generell gerne Tests und Previews machen möchte, spiele ich nun mit dem Gedanken mir einen günstigen Pocket-HD-Camcorder zu besorgen um den Lesertest mit einem Unboxing- und Testvideo zu begleiten


----------



## FrittenFett (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Gehäuse von Cubitek*

Bis dahin gehört der Karton in den Atomschutzbunker vom Pentagon!


----------



## <--@ndré--> (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Gehäuse von Cubitek*

Von mir auch Glückwunsch an euch Zwei!


@GxGamer: Es wäre nett, wenn du mal die inneren Maße ausmessen könntest. Ich brauche wohl oder übel auch ein neues Gehäuse, denn 3 HDDs und große Grafikkarte ist in meinem Soprano DX kein Vergnügen. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## GxGamer (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Gehäuse von Cubitek*

Grafikkarten sollen bis 290mm reinpassen und es sind 5 3,5" Schächte für HDDs vorhanden.

Momentan möchte ich meine Kamera an die Wand werfen, weil sie sich absolut nicht mit "Kartonfarben" vertragen will 

Edit:
Die Idee  mit dem Video hab ich erstmal auf Eis gelegt, irgendwie hat das Lampenfieber wieder zugeschlagen


----------



## Skysnake (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Gehäuse von Cubitek*

Ich wollte mal erwähnen das der erste Test schon ne weile online ist


----------



## GxGamer (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Gehäuse von Cubitek*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal erwähnen das der erste Test schon ne weile online ist



Ich wollte/konnte den Thread nicht updaten, weils dann ja ein Doppelpost geworden wäre


----------



## Skysnake (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Gehäuse von Cubitek*

Ich glaub wenn da Tage zwischen den Posts liegen sieht das keiner zu Eng  Bei mir wars zumindest immer so


----------



## GxGamer (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Gehäuse von Cubitek*

Ich mach dann mal Werbung:

Lesertest des Cubitek Tattoo Fire:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/132109-lesertest-cubitek-tattoo-fire.html

Lesertest des Cubitek Tattoo Pro:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...-lesertest-cubitek-tattoo-pro-cb-ta-p510.html

Viel Spass


----------

